# Mead recipes



## nobo (Oct 31, 2007)

does anyone have any good, cheap and easy mead recipes? ive been wanting to try my hand at making it for some time now but cant find anything really on the internet.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 31, 2007)

The answer really depends on what type of mead you're trying create. Do you want a metheglin or a melomel? A herb infused mead or a fruit infused mead? I would recomend gotmead.com for a simple beginners recipe and if you've got the cash try wild fermentations or better yet sacred and herbal healing beers. Hope that's of some help.


----------



## nobo (Oct 31, 2007)

yea that helps a bit. i guess im just trying to make a basic honey mead, nothing too fancy, you know? ive got a carboy and everything, but im just a bit concerned about all the transfering of liquids, etc.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 31, 2007)

moved to 'diy requests'.


----------



## krustystargazer (Jul 21, 2016)

1 cup of honey, 2 litres of water. Dissolve honey and leave for a few months, taste it as it ferments until its as alcoholic as you want it. Its so damn easy. Mould will grow on it, just scrape it off. A bit wont kill you. You can also make tea and use that as the 'water'... whatever you'd want to mix with the honey to turn it alcoholic... magic mushroom mead is great!


----------

